
Seaweed on Your Dinner Plate: The Next Kale Could Be Kelp - miraj
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2016/06/05/480346509/seaweed-on-your-dinner-plate-the-next-kale-could-be-kelp
======
nibs
Sounds tasty. Just be careful of hyperthyroidism from iodine.

